# Discovery GO blocked by DirecTV



## ajiuO (Jun 17, 2006)

Why am I not surprised. :-/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

It's not blocked by DirecTV, it's the otherway around, the product only recently came out and only those who renewed their contracts with Discovery recently are given access by Discovery. DirecTV doesn't have a TV Everywhere deal with Discovery yet so Discovery doesn't give them access, the same goes for most other major providers like U-Verse, Dish, Comcast, Charter, Brighthouse, Time Warner Cable and Verizon FiOS. It will be like all the other TV Everywhere products, more providers will come on board as their contracts with Discovery are renewed.

Looking at the list the only major providers with a deal for Discovery Go are Cox and Cablevision/Optimum.

As for "Why am I not surprised", I guess you haven't been paying attention recently. Except for the recently launched Discovery Go, DirecTV is pretty much the only provider who has access to all of the TV Everywhere platforms for every channel they carry.


----------



## ajiuO (Jun 17, 2006)

I really hope that discovery just offers their own direct subscription like they have threatened... I think HBO set the new standard... I'm glad to see others considering it....I think once something as Mainstream as discovery flips... Everyone else will start to flip quick... They need to come up with a new pricing structure though... The price for CBS is to high. They should include it with showtime for free.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

ajiuO said:


> I really hope that discovery just offers their own direct subscription like they have threatened... I think HBO set the new standard... I'm glad to see others considering it....I think once something as Mainstream as discovery flips... Everyone else will start to flip quick... They need to come up with a new pricing structure though... The price for CBS is to high. They should include it with showtime for free.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


CBS All Access too expensive? Dude its $6 a month. Given the shows they have available on demand - Big Bang, NCIS, all the Star Trek series including the forthcoming one in 2017... $6 isn't too shabby for their offerings. Yeah not as huge as Netflix's offering but still some good stuff to be had.


----------



## ajiuO (Jun 17, 2006)

AngryManMLS said:


> CBS All Access too expensive? Dude its $6 a month. Given the shows they have available on demand - Big Bang, NCIS, all the Star Trek series including the forthcoming one in 2017... $6 isn't too shabby for their offerings. Yeah not as huge as Netflix's offering but still some good stuff to be had.


6$ is ridiculous for a broadcast network. Hulu included the other 3 networks and tons of other stuff such as comedy Central... And it's not much more then CBS alone... I'm pretty sure Hulu and Netflix also have Star Trek. The new Star Trek series is going to have a limited audience... I know several huge trek fans that say they will refuse to pay.... If you had to pay 6$ for each individual network 100$ wouldn't even give you 20 networks... That model is never going to work... It's substantially more expensive than the current cable packages.... HBO which is a premium network.... Actually offers a lower price then is offered via the cable networks...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

$6 is far too high for a single network. That would mean $24 just for the four national networks. Add whatever ESPN would want to charge for the package of their channels, add your local sports network and a few important channel and you are already at a price higher than DirecTv charges for many more channels. That's why a la carte won't work, because everyone thinks their channel is worth more, just like the locals negotiating retransmission fees.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And yet no major network will ever launch for less than six now IMHO. A la cart will never be cheaper!


----------

